# Anyone have yummy rice flour recipes?



## Dokii (Oct 19, 2003)

Hi there,In the past 6 months I have avoided all gluten products because I find that my gas and bloating are much more manageable. I do find that I can each as much rice and rice products as I want and I'm totally fine! Good think I absolutely love rice! Last weekend I purchased some rice flour and tried to substitute rice flour for regular flour in my banana muffins, but they were pretty bad and we had to throw them out. They didn't rise much either.I'd like to use rice flour to make things like pizza dough, muffins, cakes, bread etc. Does anyone have some good recipes or recommendations on how to make baked goods with rice flour taste better and rise more?Yours in health, Dokii


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know the neighbor used to get cakes for her kid with Celiac made with rice flour...but that was from some bakery.Found these sources on the web: http://www.recipeland.com/search.epl?q=%09...09%09Rice+flour http://members.ozemail.com.au/~coeliac/cook.html Lists some combinations that can be used to replace wheat flour that have rice flour in them.I suspect you can't do a simple one to one replacement of wheat with rice flour. This listed a mixture that had a lot of rice flour in it that could be usedLooking up Gluten-Free recipe/living sites should help you figure things out. There are some cook books and such and one of them may have a good insight into how to adjust from wheat flour to other flours in recipies. But you may have to just play with things (based on how they turned out....a bit more, a bit less, maybe changing how much oil/liquid/etc)Have fun experimenting.K.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

It's not as simple as just replacing one flour with another. There are other ingredients that you will need such as Xanthan Gum (for stabalization), and Iodine free salt. A gluten free flour base contains 3 different flours, rice included. Your best bet is to go to the internet, as suggested by Kmottus, or purchase a Gluten Free Cookbook. You will not find great bread or pizza crust though, but you can make some great baked goods with the flour combo. My friend happens to be writing a gluten free cookbook and has created the best bread recipe I've ever tasted (gluten free). You can hardly tell that it's not wheat. So, experimentation is the way to go, many errors included........lol


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

My sister in law buys a frozen product called something like Mochi. I think it is a Japanese product, made from rice, that seems like dough. She made a desert and I think a pizza with it. Next time I talk to her I'll try and get more details. Take care.


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

I often use soya flour and rice flour combo. Soya flour is very dense, unlike rice flour and so I find a combo of the two is more like wheat flour than one or other on their own, I usually substitute this like for like.


----------



## Marius (Jan 26, 2003)

My experience with rice as a substitute for wheat is that "yummy and rice..." is an oxymoron. I have used Tinkyada rice pasta as a substitute food, and it's not bad. (I also use rice milk on occasion.) But it's really tough to get a palatable result with rice flour. Baking is a much more delicate art than I gave it credit for.Have you tried sprouted breads or spelt? Food For Life has a wonderful line of sprouted breads, and some of the best bread I've eaten was made with spelt flour. Commercial bread with spelt is usually available in natural food stores, although it is expensive compared to that using wheat flour.


----------



## Cher202 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi!I have been gluten intolerant for the last 12 years. There are many wonderful gluten free products out there. Your best way to find them is with a website I go to that is called www.celiac.com there are many things that have gluten in them that is hidden. This website will help you alot, for example things like rice krispies are not gluten free because of the malt syrup they coat them with, also some candies have wheat like licorice so reading labels is essential. Hope the website helps.


----------

